# Update on Lucy



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Having a curfew as an adult, is challenging (meaning that I am not permitted to drive after dark) -made it home at 404 pm

I am crying so hard right now - if I miss a key, forgive me. I have been so strong, even on the drive home - it just "hits you" and everything breaks loose.

Lucy, is a trooper. I’ll tell you one thing, loving the Maltese, is not exclusive to just our "club" here at Spoiled Maltese - not one resident, tech, doctor, intern or other patients parents passed Lucy - without a smile, and inquiry as to how she was doing.

People love Maltese.

Lucy will be OK, it will be a long recovery - she'll get there - it’s all about genetics, wow, what an awakening. 

I have pictures, I don’t know if you want to see our Lucy-Lu like this.

I have to go now, poor Barr, he’s looking for the "Lupa" -

Lucy will be home, if all goes well, on Thursday. 

Thank you so much, you have no idea how much your prayers helped us.

Rich stayed behind, G-d sometimes I’m so short with him, I feel guilty now - he loves the Luc.

Hugs, 

Allie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Allie what a relief! Thank you God that Lucy is going to be fine! You are such a good mommy and dh understands. He's a good daddy. Lucy is soooo lucky to be a part of your family.

I hope you can sit down tonight, have a good cry, take a nice relaxing bubble bath, love on Barr, and enjoy the ton of weight that has been lifted from your heart.

Sending you many many hugs!

xoxo


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been checking for updates. Thank you, Allie. I've been so worried today about little Lucy-Lu! I hope and pray everything goes well and your precious darling is back home with you on Thursday. She's in a wonderful place and will be well taken care of, try not to worry and get some much needed rest. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allie what a hard day for all of you, I'm so glad Lucy will be ok, it will be much easier for all of you once she is home with her mommy and daddy.
I'm not able to drive at night so I know how restricted it is, relax and spend the evening with littleman Barron, your husband will be ok, stress makes us do things we wouldn't normally do, I know all to well.
Sweet sleep to you tonight, Lucy is in wonderful hands. I love you
My prayers will continue for all of you


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Allie thank you for the update on Lucy Lu. I will continue to keep her and your family in my prayers.rayer:rayer:rayerlease give Lucy Lu a kiss for me when you see her again.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you for the update!

I am so glad Lucy will be okay!!

:grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for the update. I'm glad she came through the surgery okay. What a relief. I will keep praying for you all. Don't be so hard on yourself and try not to worry. Lucy is a tough little girl and she knows how much she is loved. :wub2: Allie, :grouphug:.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allie - I'm so relieved that Lucy is done with surgery. I was holding my breath all day. I finally had to get out of the house. Then I came home to see your post and was so relieved. You and Richard are amazing, caring parents and both Lucy and Barron know that down to their tiny little paws.Lucy's in a great facility and it's best she's there to be monitored and taken care of. Please, please, please take care of yourselves. Get some rest after all the initial stress and know that your baby will soon be home. We won't stop thinking about and praying for Lucy Lu until she's recovered and you're posting her in her latest outfit. We love you all so and are thankful there is surgery available. :smootch:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Allie!

I am so glad to hear that you were able to make it down to be with Lucy and DH today! I am so glad that she is already beginning her recovery and will be home in 48 hours. She is so lucky to have you and your husband for pet parents and I am so pleased that her doctors think she is going to recover just fine.

I will echo what others said - have yourself a good cry tonight and allow yourself to feel all that have been keeping inside - snuggle with Sir Barron and be ready to welcome your loved ones home soon.

Again, prayers continue for Lucy and lots of hugs to you from us,

Erin & Hunter :heart:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh so happy to see an update from you. Lucy will be fine now. Take a deep breath, have a little :wine:and tell Barron his lil' sis will be home soon - but no rough housing for a while.







to you Allie.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:smheat: I'm so glad the surgery went well and will continue to pray for her recovery. Lucy-Lu is blessed to have two wonderful parents that can provide her with the love and care she needs. Ooops yes Barron your a wonderful brother. Your sister is going to be fine. Allie, get some rest now it's been several long and trying days for you. Take care my friend


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Such good news!
Thursday will be here soon, until then try to take good care of yourself so you will be ready to care for your little Lucy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Allie, bless you. You know I love you dearly and Lucy-Lu. Been praying like crazy.

Oh it's so okay, to let those tears out. We are strong when we need to be. Now Lucy did beautiful with her surgery, is in loving hands, and now you can let out your emotions.

My gosh you have nothing to feel guilty about.

I love you dearly and Dear Lucy-Lu.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Allie- thanks for the update. I know it couldn't have been easy for you to do. We are all pulling for Lucy to get well soon.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Allie I have been thinking of you and poor Lucy Lu all day. I am so sorry you had to leave early...I know you wanted to stay with her.  

I agree about maltese being special. There is something special about them that just attracts everyone around them. Maybe the outer cuteness, but I think its their inner soul that just radiates love.

Praise God Lucy will be home Thursday! I can only imagine the pain you are going through. We are here for you if you need to talk. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Lucy will be OK. Hopefully, the worst is over, and you can breath again. Take care of yourself.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear Lucy will be home thursday and she will recover.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Lucy*

Allie:

What a relief it is to hear that Lucy will be ok and back at home this week. I am sure that she knows she is loved and that is the ebst medicine in the world!

Please keep us posted and post pictures as soon as she comes home!

(((((((((((( LUCY )))))))))))))


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm really happy that Lucy-Lu did well in surgery & will be coming home in a couple of days. I've been so worried about her. When next you see her, please give her a little smooch for me. Now you try to get some rest & unwind tonight. Many wishes for Miss Lucy-Lu to have a fast recovery.:grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad that Lucy is going to be okay. It's so tough to leave them behind, but knowing that she's getting great care should make you feel a little better. Take care of yourself and please keep us updated.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank goodness the surgery was a success. I truly understand how you feel... my first Malt, Rosebud had some health issues and I will never forget how it affected me.

The good thing is that she has started the road to recovery. I know you will be glad to have her home with you soon.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh phew! I'm so relieved and happy to hear that Lucy will be okay. Get some rest now and snuggle with Barron, he must be wondering where Lucy is. Big hugs to all of you, Lucy is almost home!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so glad to find the wonderful news that surgery is over and that little Lucy can now start her road to recovery.

I can so understand the emotion of 'holding-up' then the 'reality' finally just overwhelms you.... and it happens even when the outcome is going to be a good one. Having a serious illness 'attack' one of our babies is so so scarey and yes overwhelming! A good cry has great value..... it 'cleanses" and allows us to strengthen up again!

Lucy is in good hands, try to take this time to catch up on some much needed rest!... you want to be feeling 'perky' when your precious litle girl comes home to you!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*sighhhhhhh* Glad the operation is over, now the next hurdle...the recovery....I'll say prayers for our little trooper...she's got a long haul ahead of her, she needs her mom rested up and in good spirits. 

Go ahead and cry and then go to bed....and try not to be hard on Richard. He's going through a hard time with this too. (I know it's hard sometimes :blink.

Elaine's (my friend) yorkie had that operation, if you have questions, she's always a wealth of information. Well, we probably have members here whose pups have that same operation too...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So good to hear Lucy is through the operation. I totally understand how you are feeling. Just one step at a time and hopefully all will be well. I am sure your hubby understands :grouphug:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been thinking about you and Lucy all day. I am so very happy to hear that her surgery went well and she will be in your arms on Thursday!! Sending healing thoughts her way. Bless her little heart.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think we were all on pins and needles all day. You were not alone with your worried today Allie. Let's all take a deep breath and continue our prayers for little Lucy. Stay storng Allie and know we are all here for your support.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is really good news! I've thought and worried about you and Lucy all day. I know you must be relieved. I pray Lucy makes a really fast recovery and you're posting pictures of her in her favorite chair in no time. :wub:
Hugs to you and Lucy. :grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Soo glad to hear that little Lucy Lu's surgery was a success and she will be home soon. With you by her side, I'm sure she'll have a smooth recovery. Poor baby, I'm so sorry that this happened and I'm sure that your DH will understand. Cry if you need to, no one can judge you for that. You are a great mom to your pup and they love you no matter what. I'm sure Lucy and Barron appreciate all you do for them.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your support and prayers for our Lucy. 

Richard called me, and said that Lucy pee-peed - I brought a bed and blankets down today for Lucy - they actually put her in one of the larger units for a larger fluff - so that I could sit right inside the unit with her.

Tonight, Richard got in with her, because he said - she cried when she saw him after dinner tonight - he said, she pee-peed on me - I think it was a happy pee, but it least she pee-peed.

So far, no more seizures - Thank G-d for that.

Allie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Thank you all so much for your support and prayers for our Lucy.
> 
> Richard called me, and said that Lucy pee-peed - I brought a bed and blankets down today for Lucy - they actually put her in one of the larger units for a larger fluff - so that I could sit right inside the unit with her.
> 
> ...


Good news Allie.:thumbsup: Hoping Lucy has a restful night and it is good that she peed; function is returning. Poor Richard -- did he bring an extra change of clothes. :blush:You guys are so amazing, both of you. :hugging: Hope you can get some sleep tonight. She's in good hands both with your DH and the vets there.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh I hope Richard had a change of clothes! Give that man a huge hug when you see him! I am so glad she is peeing! That is a great sign! 

It breaks my heart that you are so far from her. Reading that she cried for Daddy just broke my heart  Poor thing...


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Great news Allie,:tender:

Lucy is a real trooper and glad the operation went well. 

Take care of yourself and will be thinking of you both.:hugging:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

missiek said:


> Oh I hope Richard had a change of clothes! Give that man a huge hug when you see him! I am so glad she is peeing! That is a great sign!
> 
> It breaks my heart that you are so far from her. Reading that she cried for Daddy just broke my heart  Poor thing...


Kelly,

Richard is staying at a Hotel close to the hospital. My father is driving me back there early tomorrow morning - We'll be taking Barron and Edith (a woman who helps us with the fluffs) with us. 

Lucy loves her daddy - they have a special bond (he is the guy that NEVER had fluffs growing up, and never really "loved" a fluff, that is, until he met Lucy - he's head-over-heels in love with Lucy). Even though she does go by my last name 

Barron is more of a mommies boy - he's not so close to Richard. If Richard picks up a harness for Barron - Barron will come to me and he won't move. If I take the harness from Richard - I get "beat up" by Barr's tail - as he does his happy dance - because he knows he won - that I'll take him out, and I won't hurry him along. . . 

I have always said - a walk is for the FLUFF, I'm just there for support. 

So, we'll all be together tomorrow. Lucy may come home on Thursday. If all goes as planned.

Best of luck tonight,

Allie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sweet dreams to you Allie, tomorrow will bring better news, Lucy is in good hands. Richard sleep tight, Barron take care mommy


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Barron will be so excited to see his baby sister tomorrow; that's a wonderful idea. How sweet and thoughtful of you to include Edith, too. I know you must be drained, Allie, try to get a good nights sleep, tonight.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aw, Allie, I can hear how tired and drawn out you are in your 'voice'.... thank you for taking the time to post updates - we all care so much and were so worried. Sounds like she's a little trouper!!! And your husband is definitely a keeper! Big big hugs...hope you can get a little sleep tonight xoxoxox


----------



## Green444 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you for the update. I have been praying for Lucy and you. I hope you continue to see improvement in her tomorrow.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy she did ok was thinking of her and you all day at work  I hope you both get some rest tonight


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm so relieved Lucy is doing better and made it through surgery well. The reunion is sure to be a happy one!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank goodness Lucy is making a recovery.
She has such wonderful parents that need her to be okay!
And her brother, Barron.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't wait to get an update on Lucy Lu. Sending lots of love.:wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on Lucy,glad to see she's recovering. I hate that helpless feeling. I can just see your dh in that cage comforting her...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Dearest Lucy....








Thinking of you and your sweet mommy today.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Lucy will be better, saying prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Allie, 

How is Lucy-Lu doing today? Still praying for your precious girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allie I hope you Richard and Barron got a good nights rest. I have been praying for you all, especially precious Lucy:wub: Please update us when you can


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww....I'm thinking I'm in love with your hubby...as are probably all of us here on SM. :wub: What an awesome family little Lucy has! And such a great report on sweet Lucy. :thumbsup:

Hoping when you get home today there is an even more awesome report on her. Sending you many hugs and prayers.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Allie, I am thinking of you, Richard, Lucy, and Barron today! Please update when you can! I know we are all worried about you and dear sweet Lucy.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm thrilled and relieved to hear Lucy is recovering well. I hope she continues and gets to come home Thursday. Bless her heart and yours. Your husband sounds like a wonderful man. I can see my husband doing that too, he's head over heels for these girls. Please update when you can. There's so many thoughts and prayers going out to your Lucy, we all love her. :wub:
Big hugs! :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so so relieved and happy to hear that lucy lu will be ok. im still praying for her speedy recovery, i can only imagine what you have all gone thru, but she is a little trooper. bless her little heart. hugs to u hon , take care.

ps so happy she pee peed !


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad sweet Lucy will be ok, hugs!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just checking in Allie to tell you that we are thinking of Lucy today!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the updates, Lucy is one lucky girl funny my hubby is the same way with our fluff too...Take care and I hope Lucy comes home on Thursday and an easy recovery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping to hear a good update...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Allie, I know this is a big operation. I pray everything works out.....I really do. It'll be about 10 days before she's out of the danger zone......I am here for you, my friend.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your prayers and support.

Lucy is listed as "stable" today. I don’t think that she is coming home tomorrow. 

I just can’t take much more. I hate the machines, the smells, the everything about it - it’s too close to where I was with Nicholas - just nine months ago. 

My DH is stronger - he’s not as tied into the death of Nicholas as I am. I just can’t do it again. I simply cannot.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

*I can only imagine how hard this is for you so soon after your experience with Nicholas. I can only send you hugs and tell you that we are thinking about you often. Lucy is such a sweet girl and while her recovery at Tufts might be longer than initially expected - it is all to ensure that she will be her vibrant sweatsuit wearing self when she returns!*

*Hugs to you and Barron!*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Thanks to all of you for your prayers and support.
> 
> Lucy is listed as "stable" today. I don’t think that she is coming home tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Allie - i know this is so hard on you and brings back so many memories you don't want but try to be strong and believe everything will be alright. Stable is good. She had major surgery and she's coming out of it. The machines you hate are helping her. No one likes the smell of a hospital but part of the smell is that they're keeping it clean and sterile. I know you're exhausted, and worried and feeling "Why her?" but you've got a whole lot of support, prayers, a terrific husband, a wonderful brother to Lucy and great doctors, and you just have to try to believe this will be different. Lucy's a strong, plucky little girl and I know she's trying her hardest to be well and be with you. If she doesn't get released tomorrow it isn't meant to be. We don't all recover according to textbook. Never give up the faith. Wish we could make your pain go away but we know you feel this way because you're such an amazing mom. :smootch:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

*Allie, I was talking to my husband about Lucy and I shared with him that she was one of the dear fluffs that had sent Hunter his new safety jacket. He had no idea they were one in the same (guys - sometimes I wonder if they are really paying attention when we talk - I only know ONE Lucy!). But anyways, he said to make sure that I told you how much he was thinking of her and wishing her health and a strong recovery!*


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Listen,

I know that Lucy will be O.K. sometimes you just need to vent. I was mad the second I sent that post.

I promised her that I’d never make her wear another jumpsuit again.

Luc did eat tonight - ground beef and rice - no poops yet - but the "pee thing" is working well - 

Our nephew use to love to go with Richard into the mens room - he would say to him "Uncle Richard, don’t you just love these pee things?" - he was talking about the urinals! 

Tomorrow is another day, and a day closer to having that white fluff face home.

Allie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Allie i know that your going through a hard time and stressed to the max with Lucy being in the hospital. Just remember we are all here for you and are praying like crazy for Lucy. You come on here any time you need to just vent sometimes just venting helps.:grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am happy to hear Lucy is doing good. I could not even imagine how hard this is for you. I would be crazy.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Allie, Yeager and I just want you to know that we're always thinking about little Lucy-lu and hoping that she can come home soon, you are doing a wonderful job in holding everything together and being strong. We're here to support you :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can only imagine how stressful this much be for you. I know I'd be beside myself. The hard part is over now and I'm sure Lucy will be home soon. I've thought about you both all day and I'm still praying for her. She's so darn cute in her pretty outfits in her favorite chair that you can't help but smile when you see her picture.:wub:
Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Sandcastles said:


> Thanks to all of you for your prayers and support.
> 
> Lucy is listed as "stable" today. I don’t think that she is coming home tomorrow.
> 
> ...


so happy she is doing well


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Allie...​ 
​ 


Honey Bunny Lucy Lu...​ 
​


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allie when your so exhausted all you can do is let go and let us pray for you and Lucy, it's in those dark times you see that Jesus is carrying you through, one step at a time. I speak from experience here, I'll share with you when Lucy is better.Take care of yourself Lucy will need mommy when she comes home, I love you


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Allie, I know this is very difficult for you. I can only imagine the memories it brings back for you. We are here for you my friend. We will continue to pray for Lucy-lu's 
recovery.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Vent away Allie. That's what we are here for....to listen. Stay strong....and yes I know it's so much easier said than done. The prayers are still rolling in for dear little Lucy. Sending hugs your way Allie.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Listen,
> 
> I know that Lucy will be O.K. sometimes you just need to vent. I was mad the second I sent that post.
> 
> ...


Now that's the Allie who we all know and love!! Keep thinking positive, Allie. As much as we all hate the sights and smells and sounds in a hospital, Lucy is where she needs to be right now. And once she starts feeling better and pooping (and barking) the vets will want her out of there just as much as you do! Our little liver shunt rescue dog Max was transferred from one vet hospital to another on a Wednesday night, had the surgery on Thursday and I (finally) got the call to "come and get him" on Monday. I picked him up that Monday night after work and the difference in him from my visit on Sunday to that Monday night was monumental. And that's exactly how it should have been. God was watching over little Max just like he's watching over Lucy. And God was watching over me, just like he's watching over you. If I had picked up Max even a day earlier I might well have had a total nervous breakdown. But on Monday night when he was wagging his tail and barking out his "get me outta here" I knew I'd be much better to mentally cope with his recuperation. So my advice to you is that it's okay to be nervous and edgy and everything else but try to remember that you will be a much better nurse (and slave) to Lucy once you know that she peeing and pooping and all systems are in working order. We are saying our prayers for Lucy and sending you big hugs.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Thinking of you and hope Lucy is home soon.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So happy she is stable... can't wait til she is well enough to come home. You'll start to feel like yourself again. I know this has been hard...hang in there...you're in the home stretch!!! Hugs


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Allie I'm so sorry to learn of Lucy's need for surgery. I'm pleased and relieved to read she came through the surgery fine. Lucy is such a beautiful little girl I think we all love her to pieces. I will be keeping her, you and hubby, Richard, in my prayers. I hope Lucy is home with you by the week end and making great progress. Hugs to you poor worried Mommy.:grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Allie, you come and vent here as much and as often as you want. That's what "family" is for. Keeping you and Lucy in my prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see her home and back to her old self again. She went through so much. Men do love their fluffs don't they? I swear fluffs make us better human beings....
When my hubby was a kid they had hunting dogs,if it had fur it was outside.. 
Once we got fluffs in the house,they won him over,he's more "P-whipped" puppy whipped than I am,,maybe. 

The fluffs even won his folks over,no hunting and they let the fluffs on the furniture and if they puppy sit,they sleep w/ them...

I'm thrilled to hear she's recovering,it's got to be hard on your family...

Hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub:

Max Lucado says that tears are miniature messengers for crippled words that we are unable to speak.
:wub:
kitzi & sandi


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie and I were checking in on Lucy this morning. Our prayers for her speedy recovery continue. Hang in there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Allie, thinking of you, your family and Lucy today and hoping that her recuperation continues to go well.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Now that's the Allie who we all know and love!! Keep thinking positive, Allie. As much as we all hate the sights and smells and sounds in a hospital, Lucy is where she needs to be right now. And once she starts feeling better and pooping (and barking) the vets will want her out of there just as much as you do! Our little liver shunt rescue dog Max was transferred from one vet hospital to another on a Wednesday night, had the surgery on Thursday and I (finally) got the call to "come and get him" on Monday. I picked him up that Monday night after work and the difference in him from my visit on Sunday to that Monday night was monumental. And that's exactly how it should have been. God was watching over little Max just like he's watching over Lucy. And God was watching over me, just like he's watching over you. If I had picked up Max even a day earlier I might well have had a total nervous breakdown. But on Monday night when he was wagging his tail and barking out his "get me outta here" I knew I'd be much better to mentally cope with his recuperation. So my advice to you is that it's okay to be nervous and edgy and everything else but try to remember that you will be a much better nurse (and slave) to Lucy once you know that she peeing and pooping and all systems are in working order. We are saying our prayers for Lucy and sending you big hugs.


Oh sweet Mary,

I would never think about having Lucy discharged before her time. Her health is the most important thing to us - remember my DH is an attorney, he would come up with a compelling legal argument if I even entertained, such a foolish (selfish) act.

The ONLY reason that we brought Nicholas home from Angell before they actually discharged him - is because one of the surgeons, took us aside and told us to "take Nicholas home" - the surgeon told us that "off the record" - he said that if it were his dog, he’d take him home - Nicholas had numerous operations, and they wanted to do more - he was nearly 16 - like Mike (the surgeon, who is now friends with us) said "enough is enough" - 

DH reads the WSJ articles to Lucy, I thought that he was on his cell phone yesterday when I went into the unit - (cell phones are completely forbidden) he was discussing the day’s events with Lucy.

Lucy would look up at her dad when his voice elevated from reading something "good" - otherwise, she snuggles in his lap, and was content just listening to the jabber. 

To me, it was annoying (I wanted to wash her face, help her, do something - move her blankets, change her underpads, try to give her water, food, etc) DH is zen-like, he lets her tell him, when she needs adjusting or wants for something - I can see that his reading is his way of trying to keep Lucy (and himself) relaxed.

I took some pictures of DH and Lucy yesterday - he, with a shirt and tie on, a pink blanket spread across his lap and a tiny bundle of white, very stained, very matted hair nestled deep into the blanket - with just a hit of black showing- from a little, button nose.

When I sat down beside them, I kissed Lucy on the head - she looked up at me (as if to say, "there’s that woman, again") and put her head back down into her blankets -

I asked if he were comfortable - he responded "we couldn’t be better" - he was being sincere - he takes things as they are, and makes the best of them. 

I think that Lucy senses my anxiety - that is not healthy for her - I love Lucy very much - but honestly - I’m going to let my father and DH - handle it. They are the best ones for Lucy right now.

My dad keeps the staff and DH very well fed - I think that some of the fluff’s parents think that my dad is a liaison of sorts - he’s friendly, kind and helpful.

I have enclosed a picture of Lucy and her father.

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.

Allie

DH and Lucy after a play in the yard - He knows and she knows that it drives me crazy - when she get's wet and dirty - his response - "we had fun getting to this point, it was worth it." Ugh. I wish I had allowed it more - but she's so little, and so fragile - and gets so messy -

View attachment 91514


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers and thinking of you Allie and precious Lucy. I'm hoping she gets stronger and better every day. And venting is a good thing


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Allie, that is the cutest pic of your DH and Lucy. I am so glad Lucy is stable. Continuing to send lots of positive thoughts. Be good to yourself.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Allie when your so exhausted all you can do is let go and let us pray for you and Lucy, it's in those dark times you see that Jesus is carrying you through, one step at a time. I speak from experience here, I'll share with you when Lucy is better.Take care of yourself Lucy will need mommy when she comes home, I love you


:amen: So true!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Allie, I'm so glad to hear that Lucy-Lu peed and that she has eaten a little. She seems to improve a little each day. I will continue to pray for Lucy-Lu, and your family during this tough time. Sometimes we just have to take life one step at a time. I just love that pic of her with your DH. He is wonderful and I'm so glad you have him. What a blessing. :blush: I hope she gets to come home soon, and I'm so glad she is in such good hands.:wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> The ONLY reason that we brought Nicholas home from Angell before they actually discharged him - is because one of the surgeons, took us aside and told us to "take Nicholas home" - the surgeon told us that "off the record" - he said that if it were his dog, he’d take him home - Nicholas had numerous operations, and they wanted to do more - he was nearly 16 - like Mike (the surgeon, who is now friends with us) said "enough is enough" -


If your Dr. Mike is the same Dr. Mike that I'm thinking of (last name begin with P?) I can see why you are friends. Back in 2002 there were two Mikes at Angell who in my eyes were both Michaels the Archangels. One was head of internal medicine, the other was head of surgery. They took a rescue dog of ours with a birth defect ... her urinary system was connected in all the wrong places. The initial diagnosis was pretty much "take her home and give her a good life for as long as she has." But when the bloodwork came back with much better than anticipated kidney values the "Mikes" put their heads and hearts and hands together and gave our Baby another 6+ years of life. So I always say keep the faith because we never know what miracle might be there just waiting for us.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

love the pic of Lucy and her daddy  Hope she is feeling better today


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sending many hugs and kisses to your precious baby girl. I'm glad to hear she's stable. The photo of dh and Lucy is darling. Lucy looks like, "hey mom, look at me! We had fun!"  I loved to hear about your husband and Lucy, how precious. :wub: Sending more prayers and positive thoughts to you, Allie. Take care.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a sweet piccie,she and he have the happiest smiles. Like I said nothing cuter than men and their Malts...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allie - I just read your latest post. Boy is Richard a keeper. What a kind, compassionate, loving smart man he is. You are so lucky to have each other.:wub: It sounds like Lucy is in very good hands and is getting a chance to rest and heal which is what she needs. Your dad sounds like the dad I wish I had if I hadn't lost mine as a child. 
As moms, we buzz around our kids, trying to make things right and keep them clean, fed and looking their best. My DH always tells me to let my DS and Tyler have a little more space. And I think they're right, but darn it's hard. I love that photo of your DH and Lucy. I know I've seen a shot or two of him before Know I'm thinking of you all and so glad you have great docs for Lucy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Allie, I wish I had the patience that your husband has.....you are lucky to have him. The two of you make a complete "total package" as parents to your pups. :thumbsup: Lucy will come home soon as she's ready and then life will be good once again. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you for keeping us up to date... I know how hard it is to have to leave your baby in the hands of others..... You are doing the right thing for her and it sounds like she is doing better.... God Bless you, your DH and your precious Lucy..


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Oh sweet Mary,
> 
> I would never think about having Lucy discharged before her time. Her health is the most important thing to us - remember my DH is an attorney, he would come up with a compelling legal argument if I even entertained, such a foolish (selfish) act.
> 
> ...


Aren't families just the best? I feel so bad for people that don't have a family and pray they have a great support system of friends. You are so blessed with not only your hubby but your dad as well. 

I know some people might be a bit squeamish to see a picture of precious Lucy right now, but I would love to see a pic of her with her daddy reading the WSJ. Does he have a brother?? :innocent:

And don't feel bad for one minute that you think maybe Lucy does better with her daddy and G'pa. My mom came in to work the store with me on Sunday because she was the same way with Zoe. She was exhausted and needed a day off but could not handle seeing Zoe in pain. She tended to stress Zoe because she kept 'bothering' her trying to make her more comfortable.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for the updates and so happy that lucy is getting better and that she has such a loving dad by her side , u honey keep venting , lucy lu knows how much she is loved by all of u ! gives kisses to barron from us too ... that pic of lucy and her dad after play is adorable look at her smile. hugs !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allie what a wonderful husband you have, he's so gentle and loving towards Lucy, it brought tears to my eyes. Your daddy sounds like a wonderful caring man, wow you are sooooo blessed to have three wonderful men in your life, daddy, hubby and Barron:wub:
I'm alot like you I stress when the girls need shots and even step out of the room, :blink:when Matilda had her surgery years ago I was constantly checking on her, touching etc, I saw she rested better on daddy's lap, I was jealous at first, lol. but it was best for her.
I loved the picture of dh and Lucy:wub: I would love to see the picture of Lucy in her pink blankie and daddy.
Make sure your getting rest, I'm praying for all of you, I love you


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Am very glad to hear that the surgery went well and that Lucy will be coming home! 

My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------

